# Amazon flex philly



## Stephc123 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have been working with Amazon Flex KOP all summer. I noticed the Port Richmond port which is closer to me. What areas might you deliver? Is it more difficult finding addresses/parking? How would you guys say your experience is??


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

I registered and was offered ONE 3-hour route in 2 weeks. Then I learned that Amazon does absolutely nothing to prevent the scam artists who use bots to take any and all routes that become available as soon as they're posted and selling them to desperate dupes. That was the final straw for me. When I found that out I had my profile deleted.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been working out of the KOP warehouse too and haven't done any blocks from Port Richmond so I too am wondering how those blocks are.



VictorD said:


> I registered and was offered ONE 3-hour route in 2 weeks. Then I learned that Amazon does absolutely nothing to prevent the scam artists who use bots to take any and all routes that become available as soon as they're posted and selling them to desperate dupes. That was the final straw for me. When I found that out I had my profile deleted.


I've been seeing plenty of offers lately that stay up for a while. When do you check for blocks?


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

I deliver out of the Port Richmond location. The routes in the mornings typically are to the North East - Bensalem area. Night routes are a crap-shoot. You could end up in Delaware County (Media/Springfield), any section of Phila, or further North East. Parking usually isn't an issue with the routes.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Philly bound said:


> Just started doing flex in Philadelphia Port Richmond last month. You're correct there's something going on down there. The same people get the blocks. What are bots?


I was able to grab a 3 hour block today at 1000. I haven't been doing Flex that often since I started a new job in Aug. I'm looking to do it again but blocks aren't plentiful at the Richmond warehouse. I might have to drive to KOP since there seems to be blocks always available throughout the day. I just can't justify the drive over there.


----------



## x4me2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Philly bound said:


> They put the blocks out at 6-7am and 2pm. Keep hitting the refresh button and quickly select. You have to literally hit the refresh button 100 times
> 
> The afternoon blocks are higher rates because they're for NJ. Just get to the hub early to pick the South Jersey loads. Flex is awesome you just have to learn the secrets to getting the blocks! More often than not you will finish before your shift they still pay you


Oh I know....I've done flex for over a year. I've only had a NJ route when I did a Langhorne warehouse block. I think the NJ runs from Richmond are left over white van deliveries. I have been fortunate not to get NJ routes from Richmond.

It just seems like the Richmond blocks go super fast. How long have you delivered out of Richmond?


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I got approved last week but all I see in the app is this screen. If this is what they're showing in December, it looks like I've wasted my time.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Uhmm, this doesn't mean that they have no deliveries, it means they aren't taking new drivers.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Ted L. said:


> I got approved last week but all I see in the app is this screen. If this is what they're showing in December, it looks like I've wasted my time.


Give it a few days. It took about a week for me to get in.


----------

